# List of Items



## wfsteadman (Aug 19, 2016)

Greetings folks,
  So I am putting together my list of items I think I will need to start pen turning.

Would love any feedback or thoughts on my list.  I did mostly Amazon searches to find the items.  


Lathe
Jet JWL-1015VS 10-Inch X 15-Inch VS
Jet JWL-1015Stand Stand for JWL-1015 Lathe

Other Tools
#2MT Pen Turning Mandrel and Deluxe Barrel Trimmer Kit
Professional High Speed Steel Wood Lathe Chisel Set 8 Pc
NOVA 48202 G3 Wood Turning Chuck Insert Type
NOVA 6034 PEN PLUS JAWS, and here with 3 Gold Plated Standard Twist Pen Kits (7mm)
PSI Woodworking Products TM32 1/2-Inch Diameter Drill Chuck with a 2 MT Mount

Sanding 
MICRO MESH SOFT TOUCH SANDING PADS
Woodturner ins Multi-Roll Sanding Pack

Pens
Pen Blank 10 Pack - Purple Heart, Zebrawood, Sapele, Walnut, Padauk
Legacy Woodturning, Slimline Pen Kit, Pack of 10

Safety
SAS Safety 2985 Non-Toxic Dust Mask Box of 50
3M Face Shield
IRWIN QUICK-GRIP Clamp Set, 8 Piece, 4935502


I think I will need some polishes/CA Glue?????
Drill Bits?????

Not sure if the Chisel set is the best for a beginner – meaning too much or too little
I believe that the G3 Chuck will work on the Jet.
I picked the 1015vs because I figure if I want to do more, I can get an extension later
Figured I would get the stand for the lathe but not sure it is smart or necessary since I have (or at least will have) a 28” wide rolling work table that has a butcher block top that I could put it on. 

How often will I find myself sharpening my Chisels and if it is often, can you recommend an inexpensive but reliable sharpener

Thanks in advance.
Wally Steadman


----------



## thewishman (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi, Wally, here are a couple of lists put together over the years:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/starting-out-inexpensively-what-do-i-have-have-134740/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/starting-out-i-only-want-buy-things-once-what-best-134739/


----------



## RobS (Aug 19, 2016)

If you are looking at the 1015vs checkout the 1221vs.
The Beal and 4 jaw chucks will eat up space, especially if you are going to be drilling and tapping on the lathe. Just a thought.

Also s full size square radius carbide tool from PSI for $60 is a great starting tool for wood and acrylics, plastics you name it. The learning curve is short.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 19, 2016)

Welcome to the IAP..... 
As a new turner.....I would like to send you a small flat rate box of blanks.  Nothing to fancy but nice ones to either practice on or ones you can make pens out of.

Please PM me your mailing address and I will send them.

Whatever you choose to get..........enjoy the hobby.  Personally VS is something you will want on any lathe you get.  It makes the fun happen even faster.  LOL
Be sure to post and save those first few pens.  That way you can look at them yeasrs down the road and smile.


----------



## JimB (Aug 19, 2016)

Build your own stand and put the money towards a bigger lathe like the 1221vs that RobS suggested. I don't know what set of tools that is so I can't comment. Sandpaper is cheaper at a big box store.

What's the set of quick clamps for?

Yes, you will need glue for gluing in tubes. Epoxy, ca and some others are common. You will also need to put a finish on your pens. There are many choices. Personally I use CA/BLO or Wipe on Poly (WOP)

You will also need a sharpen system for your HSS tools. You need to sharpen frequently but exactly how often depends on the material you are turning and if you use one tool or multiple tools to do a pen. For most woods I start with a sharp tool and touch it up for the final pass(es) so I get the best finish I can and reduce sanding. To sharpen I have the slow speed grinder from woodcraft with the Wolverine system. I love it. There are other choices that others can recommend.


----------



## wfsteadman (Aug 19, 2016)

*Grinder*



JimB said:


> Build your own stand and put the money towards a bigger lathe like the 1221vs that RobS suggested. I don't know what set of tools that is so I can't comment. Sandpaper is cheaper at a big box store.
> 
> What's the set of quick clamps for?
> 
> ...



I was looking at this one for a grinder/sharpener: 
WEN 4276 6-Inch Bench Grinder
https://www.amazon.com/WEN-4276-6-Inch-Bench-Grinder/dp/B00LPFIPQ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471645764&sr=8-1&keywords=Tool+Grinder


----------



## Old Codger (Aug 19, 2016)

Wally...Have to agree with several others...save your money on the stand and go for a Jet 1221VS instead!  Go to your local Resale store and pick up a nice bathroom or kitchen cabinet base with drawer(s) and doors and use it for a base for a few bucks! Put on a 3/4" or heavier plywood top and you've saved several bucks and purchased a lathe that you won't outgrow in a couple of years (speaking from experience!!!).  ;>)  Can't go wrong for a starter lathe that will last you until you go for one of the 'big boys', which you will later...  but like I, you'll find a number of new buyers who will love your 'old and used, but well maintained lathe' and thank you for it...  I sold mine recently, and wish I had kept it as it was my 'true love', but also enjoy may new Jet 1640EVS...  Welcome to the turning vortex, have fun and safe turning to you always!


----------



## mecompco (Aug 19, 2016)

I would forego the barrel trimmer and buy or make a sanding disc for the lathe (you can also sharpen on it). It already looks like you will be drilling on the lathe, which is great. Mandrel is great, though I might suggest you consider turning between centers--all you need is a dead center and a live center, both items you will want, anyway.

Oh, and I don't see a means for assembly in your list. You can use your lathe by turning inserts for your head stock and tail stock for more-or-less free rather than spending $50-$60 for an assembly press.

FWIW, Slimline pens are probably the hardest pens to make correctly. You will learn lots. If you want "instant gratification", you might want to order a few Gatsby (PSI) or Sierra kits (Extotic Blanks). One barrel, and some leeway on accuracy.

Regards,
Michael

PS You are now entering a slippery slope--enjoy!


----------



## WriteON (Aug 19, 2016)

Safety: Ear protection....Ear plugs. The dust collector will damage your hearing.

1015VS...great choice. I'm sure you want to get everything tomorrow but CPO outlets has 15% on Black Fri. I bought the 1015 on Black Fri and a 1021vs with stand 2 years later. The 1015 is everything you need unless you need the size & power.

Buy some cheap dowels from Home Depot to practice on or use old scrape wood.

You will learn as you go along. You'll make every mistake at least once. You'll have plenty of support here. Have fun and safety first each and every time.


----------



## Sappheiros (Aug 20, 2016)

The thing about lathes is that there always seems to be a step up.  Finding the middle ground is important.  As it's your biggest item to purchase starting out, it is good to get what you can, but don't think you won't be buying much else.  As for the stand, I bought the stand that came with my lathe.  Is it necessary?  Not necessarily.  Personally, I like having the stand with its tool rack below my lathe.  I had nothing to sit my lathe on when I started out.

A full turning chuck isn't really a necessary beginner purchase, to me.  I went for the PSI drilling lathe chuck for $76 and the TM32 keyless 1/2" M2 drill chuck for $36.

Micromesh is always a good buy, but make sure you get a good priced package as some of them can be pretty overpriced.  For sandpaper, I suggest looking into abranet.  Basically, it's mesh sandpaper that can be used and reused indefinitely.  Since most sanding and polishing (micro mesh) is done wet, at least for me, I like using the stuff that can get wet and left to dry for the next use.  Those packages for the "turner's sandpaper" can be a bit overpriced.  Over at Woodturners Catalog, I bought a 7-piece set of the paper for $7 I believe.

Like others have mentioned, slimline pens can be pretty tough for starting out.  I thought they were starter kits from all the videos I saw online, and luckily my first pen turned out alright, but I tried other kits after that first.  It's nice to use a kit with some meat to it.  A good way to tell is by looking at the bushings for the kit.  You want a kit that takes some turning but also is a bit forgiving.  For example, the Panache kit is a very thick pen kit and uses very little turning from a round blank.  In fact, when I tried one out, the blank was a tad too slim for the kit.  Take a look at the stores out there and pick a few kits that really look good to you and try them out.  Multipacks of kits and blanks are nice, but as you get into turning, you really start to pick individual blanks and individual kits for one another.

For glue, I went with a bottle of thick CA glue.  Medium and thin can come into play later.  A good CA finish uses thin, but that can be difficult starting out.  I've heard mixed reviews of using accelerant to dry the glue.  As for polishing, for acrylic, the micro mesh is really all you need.  For wood, if you want to do a polish instead of the CA finish, the Mylands High Build Friction Polish is a favorite of many on here.  You buy it once and it'll last you forever and a day.  It starts to separate from disuse, but just shake it back up and use it when needed.  I find it gives a really great finish to the wood pens I've worked on.

For drill bits, I got a 29-piece set from Dewalt on Amazon.  I've found it has most of the bits I need for many of the kits I've bought.  Some people buy the pen turning bits each individually (Woodcraft carries all of the sizes you could need), but this pack is close enough.  When I pick a kit, I take the brass tubing and hold it up to the bits and find the right size.

I ended up going for a set of chisels on Amazon, the PSI woodworking 8-piece set.  They've worked alright, but what I've really come to use are the Easy Wood Tools carbide-tipped tools.  I started turning in October and I'm new to it all, so sharpening seemed a bit beyond me.  I learned everything from on here and youtube videos.  You need to decide what'll be good for you and what might be worth it.

For safety, don't get the multipack of sanding masks.  I bought one mask that had the filtration.  I think it's a 3M painter's mask.  It also depends where you'll be working.  I'm in a garage with a nice cross-breeze coming through as I work with the doors open.  I don't know if I'm the only one, but I regret to say I could take more safety precautions.  I wear safety goggles while turning, but I could be using a shield.  For me, turning leaves me sweating in the heat, so I don't think I could handle a face shield.  Find what your comfortable with and what you feel safe with.

You picked out a mandrel, but you didn't mention a mandrel saver.  That's a key tool in the workshop.  The mandrel will fit into the mandrel saver on the tailstock and let you tighten up your setup with the bushings and blanks on the mandrel.  A tight setup is important for a good turning.  Also, you didn't mention how you'l be cutting your blanks to size.  I got a mitre saw.  A lot of people use band saws.  Pick something to get the job done, nothing fancy.

The biggest problem you'll face is that there's 101 ways of doing everything.  Read up, think about it all, and decide what method will work best for you and your setup in the workshop.


----------



## JimB (Aug 20, 2016)

wfsteadman said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > Build your own stand and put the money towards a bigger lathe like the 1221vs that RobS suggested. I don't know what set of tools that is so I can't comment. Sandpaper is cheaper at a big box store.
> ...



It is not the best for sharpening HSS tools cause the wheels are not the correct type. Look at the one on the Woodcraft website to compare. Also the wheels are only 3/4" which is a bit narrow for sharpening lathe tools. 1" is much better. 

That said, when I started out I used a very similar grinder and a homemade jig I modeled after the Wolverine. I already owned the grinder and the jig I made was from scrap wood. I was on a very tight budget. At the local turning club I had the opportunity to use someone's set up that is identical to the one I have now. It made a huge difference and I went out and bought what I needed.

Dull tools will make your turning experience very frustrating. In my opinion, a good sharpening system (there are several choices) or process is more important than than which lathe to choose when your lathe choices are very similar (for example Jet mini vs Rikon mini).


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 20, 2016)

Don't know what part of Colorado you are in but if near Ft Collins, we have a great pen turners group that meets once a month at Woodcraft.  The Rocky Mtn Woodturners meet at Woodcraft store in Ft Collins every month, Front Range Woodturners meet in Denver Rockler store and Colo Springs and Pueblo also have clubs.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 20, 2016)

*Forgot to mention*

Dust Collector with micron bag.  No Shop Wet Vacs as dust goes through the paper filter back into the room.


----------



## wfsteadman (Aug 20, 2016)

I am in Colorado Springs, and I can't wait to attend the meeting here on 2 September with the Pike's Peak group.


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr. Vic is in the Springs and does excellent work, good source to tap into.


----------



## corgicoupe (Aug 23, 2016)

My $0.03 worth. Don't try to buy everything before you get started; needs will change as you go, and you'll end up having spent money on things you don't need,  or you'll discover a way to do something with fewer tools. E.g., someone mentioned using a sanding disk rather than a barrel trimmer. The latter is great if all the kits you make require the same one. I tried a new kit recently, and found I would need to buy new trimmer components or find another way to trim. The disk will work for all kits.

Don't go overboard on the lathe at the start; you may never go beyond pens. Two turning classes I've attended (pens & bowls) provided only 4 tools, and we needed only 3 of them, 2 for pens. I was satisfied with freehand sharpening on the Rikon until it came to the bowl gouge (which isn't needed for pens), and then I bought the Wolverine.

Maybe that was $0.04


----------



## farmer (Aug 23, 2016)

*Supplies or getting started*



wfsteadman said:


> Greetings folks,
> So I am putting together my list of items I think I will need to start pen turning.
> 
> Would love any feedback or thoughts on my list.  I did mostly Amazon searches to find the items.
> ...


----------



## JimB (Aug 27, 2016)

In September Woodcraft has their slow speed grinder on sale for $99.


----------



## wfsteadman (Aug 27, 2016)

So I went with the Jet 1221vs and I did get the Woodcraft Slow speed grinder with the wolverine system.  

Bought a few Acrylic Pen Blanks, and a box of 154 Wood pen blanks.  Purchased some SlimLine and Cigar kits.  

Got the Nova G3 Setup with the Nova Pen Jaws as well so I can drill on the lathe.

Bought some individual tools from woodcraft (Skew, Spindle Gouge, and Parting tool) and a wooden broomstick that I can begin to practice on.

Now to get some better lighting over the lathe and I will be good to go.  Got all the safety gear as well.  

I am looking forward to this journey.

Thanks for all the tips and advice.  These Forums Rock.


----------



## RobS (Aug 28, 2016)

Costco has 1000  candle led overheads for $40.


----------



## corgicoupe (Aug 29, 2016)

Just one suggdestion... They skew is tough to master. The spindle gouge may work for pens, but I have seen many folks use only a roughing gouge to turn pens. In fact that  was how I was taught in my initial turning class. And it's better for turning square to round because of its size. So, another $50.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 29, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> Just one suggdestion... They skew is tough to master. The spindle gouge may work for pens, but I have seen many folks use only a roughing gouge to turn pens. In fact that  was how I was taught in my initial turning class. And it's better for turning square to round because of its size. So, another $50.



Spindle gouge is a great tool for pen turning.   I do use a roughing gouge on most pens though.  Mostly because it's fast.


----------



## corgicoupe (Aug 29, 2016)

I think the spindle gouge requires a bit more skill than does the roughing gouge, and I don't think the spindle gouge is suitable for initial rounding of a blank, and that's why I suggested the roughing gouge.


----------



## wfsteadman (Aug 29, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> I think the spindle gouge requires a bit more skill than does the roughing gouge, and I don't think the spindle gouge is suitable for initial rounding of a blank, and that's why I suggested the roughing gouge.



Yeah I think I am going to end up getting the roughing gouge as I tried using the spindle gouge and I am sure due to no experience it was tough.  I brought most of the blank down with the skew tool.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 29, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> I think the spindle gouge requires a bit more skill than does the roughing gouge, and I don't think the spindle gouge is suitable for initial rounding of a blank, and that's why I suggested the roughing gouge.



It's definitely a tool worth owning and I would agree that the spindle gouge (any tool using bevel) takes a little more time to get right.  

I can easily round a pen blank with any tool in the box - skew, any gouge etc, but the roughing works quick. 

However, if it's the rare delicate material, I will not use a roughing gouge at all.


----------



## joshua_luther77 (Dec 28, 2016)

wfsteadman said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > Build your own stand and put the money towards a bigger lathe like the 1221vs that RobS suggested. I don't know what set of tools that is so I can't comment. Sandpaper is cheaper at a big box store.
> ...


I would go with the 8" slow speed grinder for $80. Unless there's someone here who's had success sharpening on a 6" high rpm grinder. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua_luther77 (Dec 28, 2016)

I just found this channel on YouTube and watched one of the videos talking mainly about how to use a skew chisel. I highly recommend checking this channel out.

It is Craft Supplies USA on YouTube. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

